
Strict ID Laws Don’t Stop Voters: Evidence from a U.S.Nationwide Panel,2008–2016 [pdf] - Dowwie
https://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Publication%20Files/19-076_d6d50f60-0972-4680-b633-5667cb4de1ad.pdf
======
bediger4000
Maybe not a great citation: (A) working paper, (B) business school, (C) buried
the lede.

The real conclusion is at the end of the abstract:

"ID requirements have no effect on fraud either – actual or perceived. Efforts
to improve elections may be better directed at other reforms"

~~~
doggydogs94
People who support Voter ID are being called racist. This working paper goes
against that story line. Therefore, we will never here about this working
paper in the mainstream media (e.g. New York Times). If the working paper had
found otherwise, I am certain the results would have been broadcast far and
wide.

~~~
bediger4000
Not entirely, that's why I noted the buried lede. Voter ID doesn't have any
effect on fraud, either, if we believe the paper. So, it's entirely possible
that it is racist to impose voter ID laws. At the very least we should
acknowledge that voter ID laws from the 1890s to the 1950s were very
definitely imposed on a racist basis.

------
rsmylski
[https://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Pages/item.aspx?num=55734](https://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Pages/item.aspx?num=55734)

------
whynotkeithberg
I'm getting a 404.

~~~
doggydogs94
If you search the Harvard Busness School for the article, it is there.

